# Artin controller ?



## CWPW (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello out there,

I recently got back into slot cars and have been enjoying 1/43 scale racing. I run mainly Carrera Go products. I recently bought some Artin cars and controllers. I knew when I bought them I had to splice the Artin controller into the Carrera plug. My question is this the Artin has 2 wires and the Carrera has 3 red,blue,black. What 2 wires do I use on the Carrera end? The gentleman I bought the Artin parts from is out and about for the hoiidays so I can't ask him until after the 1st of the year. I don't pick up my new Carrera Go track until Monday so my layout is apart so I rather do it right the first time.


Thanks in Advance,


Bone


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

CWPW said:


> Hello out there,
> 
> I recently got back into slot cars and have been enjoying 1/43 scale racing. I run mainly Carrera Go products. I recently bought some Artin cars and controllers. I knew when I bought them I had to splice the Artin controller into the Carrera plug. My question is this the Artin has 2 wires and the Carrera has 3 red,blue,black. What 2 wires do I use on the Carrera end? The gentleman I bought the Artin parts from is out and about for the hoiidays so I can't ask him until after the 1st of the year. I don't pick up my new Carrera Go track until Monday so my layout is apart so I rather do it right the first time.
> 
> ...



actually, "I" would call the Carrera-Controls "SUPERIOR" to the Artin...
ONLY Deal IS: Artin runs on a 6-VOLT Supply (Transformer).....
ANYTHING "Over" that, & You WILL Blow-Out the "Lights" (if any) VERY Quickly... (FYI)

YES, the "Breaking-Ability" is still functional.. @ about any standard Voltage
(6V+) as well as the controller....

I use mine on 1/32 track (Eldon for now, & use Parma 35 Ohm. Economy Controls w/ Breaking )
the Stock Carrera Controls are "probably" about....35-ish Ohms themselves.
so :thumbsup:

hopefully others w/ correct any confusion I may have on this..
BUT the 6-VOLT Transformer deal, IS accurate (got about 15 Artin 1/43 from "Santa-Slotter" this year :thumbsup

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:

OH!!, WELCOME ABOARD !!!! ;-)


----------

